# ليه البنت بتبقى اوحش يوم خطوبتها او فرحها ؟!



## Critic (29 أبريل 2012)

انا عايز افهم ايه سر الظاهرة دى ؟!
فى حياتى كلها مشفتش بنت فى خطوبتها او فرحها الأ وكانت اوحش من الاوقات العادية ! 
اخر كام فرح حضرته (او اتفرجت على صوره) خلونى اضرب كف على كف ! العروسة اوحش بمرااااااحل (وده مش رأيى لوحدى ده بيكون بالأتفاق !), والسؤال الأهم : هل مبصتش فى المراية قبل ما تنزل ؟!
ومحدش يقولى دى حالة شاذة , الحالة الشاذة انى الاقى بنت احلى فى فرحها , ليه دايما مكياج الوش فى اليوم ده بيكون بالكيلو وبيكون موحشها ؟! هل مثلا اللى حواليها بيجاملوها ويقولولها ان كدة حلو فمش بتاخد بالها انها اوحش ؟! او من الارتباك مش بتلاحظ كدة ؟! ولا اذواق معظم الكوافيرات وحشة ؟ولا ايه الحكاية بالظبط يا اخوننا ؟!!
هل هى لعنة بتحل على كل العرايس ؟!!


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههههه

لا بجد ضحكتني اوي

مش شرط علي فكره في ناس بتطلع وحشه وفي العكس​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أبريل 2012)

*عندك حقا
اقولك لية انا بشوفهم يوم الخطوبة او الفرح 
سنينهم  صفرة جداااااااااا
وحشة بخاف منهم وحشة جداااااااااا
ودا اللى بشوف واضح جدااااااااااااااااااااا
وضوح الشمس
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اه هي بتكون لعنه الميك اب الزايد عن حده فعلا
بيغير شكل العروسه بطريقه فظيعه
ولانه بيغير اللي معاها كمان 
فمحدش بيشوف شكل حد وحش لان كلهم اوحش من بعض

بس نقول ايه 
سنه بقي ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2012)

بتكون مأفورة المكياج وخاصة بقى بتاع العيون

بتبقى مبررررقة


----------



## grges monir (29 أبريل 2012)

مش موضوع وحشة ولا حلوة بقى عندى
الموضوع ان فية بنات مش بعرفها ساعة الخطوبات او الجوزات
بفضل اشبهة عليها هى ولا مش هى هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

هو عمتا البنت لو  وحشه بتلاقيها فى خطوبتها قلبت ملكه جمال مش فاهما كيف..بتبقا شخصيه جديده مش معروفه هههههههه 
 و لو البنت اصلن حلوه الميكب بيخليها وحشه... هههه ده بجد فى ناس وشها مش حلو فى الميكب  مخصوص إلى هو اوفر....
 بس  بتبقا عامله مثل عروسه المولد ههههههه-- بس البنت لاذم تعمل  تيست قبلها بكام يوم علشان يومها بتبقا متلخبته و المفروض هى تصمم على الالوان إلى هى عارفا إنها بتليق عليها.... --


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2012)

من الاخر ياريس المكياج بيجى بالعكس يعنى لو تقلته وهى وحشه هتطلع حلوة لو هى هى حلوة وتقلته بتطلع عفريت 
وكله بيرجع للكوافير اللى بيمكيجها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

*الموضوع بسيط جدا *
*هي بتخرج من عند المزين قمر 14*
*اول ما عواجيز الفرح بيشفوها بيقموا رزعينها العين اللي هي *

*ويفضلوا بقي *
*هي ليه كده معصعصه ابوها مش لاقي يأكلها ولا ايه *
*كل كده احمر واصفر ليه يعني هي وحشه اوي كده *

*هوب العروسه تلاقيها قلبت قرد وخساره الــ 3000 جندي *
*اللي لهفهم الكوفرهرجي *


*ومحدش يقولي بطل هبل *
*دا الحسد مذكور في القرآن " انتوا هتكفروا ولا ايه *
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2012)

مش كله​


----------



## sparrow (29 أبريل 2012)

هو طبعا غير ان احيانا المكياج مش بيبقي متظبط والكوافيرات بتعك وخلاص رغم انهم بيبقوا واخدين بلاوي ههههههه
في سبب مهم جدااا ودا اهم سبب بالنسبالي
الحاله النفسيه للبنت يا كريتيك بتاثر علي وشها وملامحها ونظرتها حتي هي للمكياج حلو خفيف تقيل 
التوتر والقلق وضغط ما قبل الخطوبه والفرح بياثروا علي الوش وملامحه بشكل كبير اكتر كمان من المكياج


----------



## white.angel (29 أبريل 2012)

*بص يا كريتيك هو طبعاً مش كلهم .. *
*ولكن .. بيرجع للكوافير اللى بيظبط الميك اب بتاعها *
*كل ما الكوافير بيكون ارقى بيكون الميك اب افضل .. *
*يعنى بلاش المزين اللى تحت البيت .. لانه بيبهدل الدنيا .. *
*وبعدين البنت احياناً بتغير لون شعرها .. فده بيدى فرق للناس بتحس انها مش حلوه اوى .. واحيانا الفستان .. مش بيبقى مظبوط .. فا بتحس ان العروسه كلها ملخبطه ومضربه فى الخلاط .. *​


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

اى حاجة لما بتذيد بتقلب يا كيرو 
بس هى بنسبالها بتكون اول مرة تشوف شكلها كدا مش عارفة ان كان حلو او وحش لانى مستغربة نفسها يلهوى ع اللى عملته فيهم انا فى الخطوبة الاولى مكنتش مستوعبة انى دى انا لانى الميكب كتير كمان لما يسيح من الحر سيبك انتا مبقعة وتلاقى الوان نزلت تحت والوان طلعت فوق والوان اتمسحت اصلا
بس صراحة هى عبال مبيعملولها الميكب بتكون داخت وفصلت لانى انا قعدت وقتها من 11 الصبح مشيت 6 وساعة استديو بعدها لا دمار الحقيقة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2012)

يا كريتيك انت رايح الافراح تعاكس العروسة و سايب كل البنات اللى فيه !! :a82: 
المشكلة فى كذا حاجة اولا المفهوم العجيب ان العروسة لازم تكون يوم فرحها او خطوبتها واحدة تانية اصلا و لازم تصدم الناس بمواهبها و فى الغالب هى بتصدمهم الحقيقة بس بالمصايب اللى عملاها ... ثانيا نادرا ما عروسة بتفكر تعمل تيست للبلاوى اللى هتحطها فى وشها و بتسيبها بالبركة بقا :a82: ... ثالثا الكوافيرات اللى فاهمين انهم لازم يحطو ميكب بتمن الفلوس اللى اخدوها و هما مبيخدوش قليل فبيكترو فى الميكب بزيادة ... رابعا العروسة بتتوتر توتر غيرعادى يوم غريب عليها و اول مرة تلبس كدة و اول مرة تعمل الميكب دة غير ان كل المعازيم هيتفرجو عليها حتةحتة و اللى يقول على الفستان و اللى يقول على الشبكة و اللى يقول على الميكب من الاخر الحفلة بتبقى عليها مش ليها فطبيعى تتوتر و دة بيبان اوى على وشها ..

ااما تيجى ترتبط ( دة لو حصل اصلا :smil15: ) ابقى خلى عروستك تعمل نفس الميكب قبلها بيومين تلاتة و تشوف شكلها فيه احتياطى عشان تبقى ضامن مين اللى هيطلعلك من الكوافير يوم الفرح احسن يضحكو عليك و يبدلوها جوا :smil12:


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> يا كريتيك انت رايح الافراح تعاكس العروسة و سايب كل البنات اللى فيه !! :a82:
> المشكلة فى كذا حاجة اولا المفهوم العجيب ان العروسة لازم تكون يوم فرحها او خطوبتها واحدة تانية اصلا و لازم تصدم الناس بمواهبها و فى الغالب هى بتصدمهم الحقيقة بس بالمصايب اللى عملاها ... ثانيا نادرا ما عروسة بتفكر تعمل تيست للبلاوى اللى هتحطها فى وشها و بتسيبها بالبركة بقا :a82: ... ثالثا الكوافيرات اللى فاهمين انهم لازم يحطو ميكب بتمن الفلوس اللى اخدوها و هما مبيخدوش قليل فبيكترو فى الميكب بزيادة ... رابعا العروسة بتتوتر توتر غيرعادى يوم غريب عليها و اول مرة تلبس كدة و اول مرة تعمل الميكب دة غير ان كل المعازيم هيتفرجو عليها حتةحتة و اللى يقول على الفستان و اللى يقول على الشبكة و اللى يقول على الميكب من الاخر الحفلة بتبقى عليها مش ليها فطبيعى تتوتر و دة بيبان اوى على وشها ..
> 
> ااما تيجى ترتبط ( دة لو حصل اصلا :smil15: ) ابقى خلى عروستك تعمل نفس الميكب قبلها بيومين تلاتة و تشوف شكلها فيه احتياطى عشان تبقى ضامن مين اللى هيطلعلك من الكوافير يوم الفرح احسن يضحكو عليك و يبدلوها جوا :smil12:


ليه يا شقاوة انتى متعرفيش انتى التيست دا مجرد اغراء عشان تحجزى عندهم انا عملت تيست فى الخطوبة التانية كان هادى تحفة بس جيت يوم الخطوبة العك ينقح بقى واتعصبت واتخنقت التيست بيعملوهلك حلو جداا بس يوم الخطوبة تلاقى ابداع تانى خالص


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ليه يا شقاوة انتى متعرفيش انتى التيست دا مجرد اغراء عشان تحجزى عندهم انا عملت تيست فى الخطوبة التانية كان هادى تحفة بس جيت يوم الخطوبة العك ينقح بقى واتعصبت واتخنقت التيست بيعملوهلك حلو جداا بس يوم الخطوبة تلاقى ابداع تانى خالص



انا اعرف بنات عملو التيست عند كوافير معين و نفس اللى حصل فى التيست هو اللى حصل فى الفرح و نشكر ربنا العروسة طلعت امورة .. يمكن الفرق كان فى كريم الاساس او المثبتات او كدة الحاجات اللى بتخلى الميكب يقعد فترة اطول .. لكن  مفترض الالوان هى هى و بنفس الدرجة .. لو الكوافير عمل غير التيست المفروض الوصيفة بتاعتك بتكون واقفة على ايده عشان لو بوظ حاجة هى بتقوله عشان العروسة مش بتبقى فايقة طبعا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ليه يا شقاوة انتى متعرفيش انتى التيست دا مجرد اغراء عشان تحجزى عندهم انا *عملت تيست* فى الخطوبة التانية كان هادى تحفة بس جيت يوم الخطوبة العك ينقح بقى واتعصبت واتخنقت التيست بيعملوهلك حلو جداا بس يوم الخطوبة تلاقى ابداع تانى خالص



* يا ضنايا يا بنتي 
يعني وشك بقي معمل تجارب *؟​


----------



## fredyyy (29 أبريل 2012)

*عارفين *

*يوم ما روحت آخد عروستي من عند الكوافير *

* لاقيته مكشَّر ... أتاري العروسة قالت له *

*أنا عاوزه بس أرِّكب الترحة ... لكن كل العِلب إليِّ قدامك دي مش لزماني *

*الراجل إتعفرت ... قالت له كل إليِّ إنت عاوزه هتاخده *

*قال لها ... سمعت المحل يا أفندم ... قالت له العربية عل بعد 3 متر والعريس هيبسطك *

*وفعلاً خرجت بدون مكياج ... شوفوا ... وقت ضايع عند الكوافير *

*ويخلِّي العروسة في منتهى الإجهاد ... بلاش نسمع كلام الناس *

*ولو يا عروسة حد قالك ... ليه ما فيش مكياج ... إحرجيه وقولي ... هو أن وحشه ولا إيه *

.


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انا اعرف بنات عملو التيست عند كوافير معين و نفس اللى حصل فى التيست هو اللى حصل فى الفرح و نشكر ربنا العروسة طلعت امورة .. يمكن الفرق كان فى كريم الاساس او المثبتات او كدة الحاجات اللى بتخلى الميكب يقعد فترة اطول .. لكن  مفترض الالوان هى هى و بنفس الدرجة .. لو الكوافير عمل غير التيست المفروض الوصيفة بتاعتك بتكون واقفة على ايده عشان لو بوظ حاجة هى بتقوله عشان العروسة مش بتبقى فايقة طبعا


لا حاسبى مهى دى مواهب بلدنا يحبو يطلعو العروسة مخنوقة من نفسا عشان تتخانق مع خطيبها ويا تفك يا تطلق حاجة من اتنين :beee:


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا ضنايا يا بنتي
> يعني وشك بقي معمل تجارب *؟​


لا يا واعى منا بتعلم الحمد لله انى فى الخطوبتين فكيت:beee: عشان محدش يقولى صور فين بعدين لو النحس اتفك واتخطبت تالت مش هعمل خطوبة اصلا كل واحد يلبس دبلته ونتقابل يوم الفرح :smil12: بلا خنقة يا راجل


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *عارفين *
> 
> *يوم ما روحت آخد عروستي من عند الكوافير *
> 
> ...


فى ميكب يبرز جمال البنت وميكب اعوز بللله :smil12:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا يا واعى منا بتعلم الحمد لله انى فى الخطوبتين فكيت:beee: عشان محدش يقولى صور فين بعدين لو النحس اتفك واتخطبت تالت مش هعمل خطوبة اصلا كل واحد يلبس دبلته ونتقابل يوم الفرح :smil12: بلا خنقة يا راجل



* اولا متقوليش نحس ومش نحس
نصيبك موجود بس بوقته 

بس انا بجد مستغرب عن كميه الوقت اللي بتاخده العروسه عند الكوفرهرجي 
دي بتاخد عنده وقت اكتر من اللي بتاخده مع عريسها في اليوم ده 
والمفروض ان انتم النص الحلو 
واحنا الوحش اللي عايز شغل اكتر 
دي العريس بيروح للمزين ربعايه يظبطه 
ويقوله غور البس البدله وتعالي 
يقوم راشش شويه بروبرق " برونز " علي البدله يبوظها وشكراً

انتوا بقي 19 شغالين في خلقه العروسه وفي الاخر خارجه مش عاجبه الحج ابو الكرايت 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أبريل 2012)

لا بالعكس العروسة بتكون اجمل وحده فى الفرح


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اولا متقوليش نحس ومش نحس
> نصيبك موجود بس بوقته
> 
> بس انا بجد مستغرب عن كميه الوقت اللي بتاخده العروسه عند الكوفرهرجي
> ...


هو الوقت بيبقى رخم يعنى صراحة كتير بس فى الكوافير محستش بيه بس اللى حسسنى بفرق دخلت وقت م الشمس مولعة طلعت فى الضلمة حسيت انى قعدت يوم 
اصلى بيبقى فى اكتر من عروسة وعاوز يخلصهم يشتغل فى كل واحد شوية :smil12:
رجعوتنا الى ما مضى :smil12:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اولا متقوليش نحس ومش نحس
> نصيبك موجود بس بوقته
> 
> بس انا بجد مستغرب عن كميه الوقت اللي بتاخده العروسه عند الكوفرهرجي
> ...



ماهو مش كل الوقت دة بيشتغل فى وشها هو يعمل حاجة و يرميها ساعة جنبه قال ايه مش عارف ايه ينشف طب يلا نغسل طب لا هنغير و فى الاخر بيخربها و اهو بيحلل الفلوس اللى بياخدها و السلام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لا بالعكس العروسة بتكون اجمل وحده فى الفرح



* بالعكس 
كل الافراح اللي بروحها بكون انا احلي ههههههه
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا يا واعى منا بتعلم الحمد لله انى فى الخطوبتين فكيت:beee: عشان محدش يقولى صور فين بعدين لو النحس اتفك واتخطبت تالت مش هعمل خطوبة اصلا كل واحد يلبس دبلته ونتقابل يوم الفرح :smil12: بلا خنقة يا راجل



هههههههههههههه كل واحد يلبس دبلته يا مفترية حرام عليكى طيب يلبسهالك من غير حفلة طيب 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمراية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هو الوقت بيبقى رخم يعنى صراحة كتير بس فى الكوافير محستش بيه بس اللى حسسنى بفرق دخلت وقت م الشمس مولعة طلعت فى الضلمة حسيت انى قعدت يوم
> اصلى بيبقى فى اكتر من عروسة وعاوز يخلصهم يشتغل فى كل واحد شوية :smil12:
> رجعوتنا الى ما مضى :smil12:



* طيب انتي قاعده جوه زي الباشا
تعملي ايه فيا انا 
اختي الصغيره اتجوزت في قنا 
وطبعا روحنا كوافير في نجع حمادي بعيد عن بلدنا يجي نص ساعه 

طول الوقت ده والعروسه جوه 
انا مرمي بره زي البوبي :ranting:
مفيش قهوه ولا حته في نجع حمادي مرحتهاش
بامانه لو اعرف ان كل الوقت ده 
كنت نزلت سوهاج اسلم علي اصحابي وارجع 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههههههههههه كل واحد يلبس دبلته يا مفترية حرام عليكى طيب يلبسهالك من غير حفلة طيب
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمراية


لااااااااا دبلت ايه اللى يلبسهانى دا يبقى اتجن وبيدور على كفنة هو فى ايدين وانا فيا ايدين كل واحد يعرف يلبسها  :ranting:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لااااااااا دبلت ايه اللى يلبسهانى دا يبقى اتجن وبيدور على كفنة هو فى ايدين وانا فيا ايدين كل واحد يعرف يلبسها  :ranting:



* ونعم الاخلاق الحميده
*​


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * طيب انتي قاعده جوه زي الباشا
> تعملي ايه فيا انا
> اختي الصغيره اتجوزت في قنا
> وطبعا روحنا كوافير في نجع حمادي بعيد عن بلدنا يجي نص ساعه
> ...


ايوة صراحة الوقت رخم مووت خصوصا للى معاك يمكن انا محسش بيه اكتر من اللى معايا او اللى مستنينى


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ونعم الاخلاق الحميده
> *​


:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

فى عيون المعازيم هتكون مش حلوه علشان بيطلعو القطط الفطسانه فيها-- لكن فى عيون حبيبها حتى لو قرد هيشوفها اجمل واحده فى الفرح كله-- كفايه فرحته بها
(محدش يحدفنى بحاجه -- خلونى كدا  فى الوهم مش عايزا افوق هههههههههههه)


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

ايوة خليكى عشان انا تانى يوم الخطوبة كنت حاطة انا الميكب خطيبى قالى ميكبك احلى من ميكب الكوافير لا محدش بيتكسف دلوقتى


----------



## Critic (29 أبريل 2012)

طب بامانة استفدت كتير من ردودكم, ومازلت مقتنع ان العروسة بميك أب خفيف هتبقى احلى من الجريمة اللى بتحصل كل فرح , والغريبة ان محدش بيتعلم من تجارب غيره ! كل البنات مصرة تعكها ! ليه مثلا متنبهش على الكوافير انه ميزودهاش !

واهى ميرنا قامت بالواجب وردت على كله بدالى , خلاص انا هتنحى وأنقل سلطة الموضوع لميرنا


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب بامانة استفدت كتير من ردودكم, ومازلت مقتنع ان العروسة بميك أب خفيف هتبقى احلى من الجريمة اللى بتحصل كل فرح , والغريبة ان محدش بيتعلم من تجارب غيره ! كل البنات مصرة تعكها ! ليه مثلا متنبهش على الكوافير انه ميزودهاش !
> 
> واهى ميرنا قامت بالواجب وردت على كله بدالى , خلاص انا هتنحى وأنقل سلطة الموضوع لميرنا


لا ابداااااااااااااا لا يمكن يا كيرو 
بس سيبك ولاد اللذينا بتوع الكوافيرات دول بيكسبو دهب :smil12:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أبريل 2012)

*جتقول ايه لو جيت عندنا المكياج بالاطنان انا اختي يوم زفافها ما عرفتهاش  من الاساس ده كان من خمس سنين دي الوقت الموضه تغيرت والناس كرهت مكياج الكثير بس سؤال هو انتو حفلات فرحكم بتعملوها باليل ولا النهار؟ *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *جتقول ايه لو جيت عندنا المكياج بالاطنان انا اختي يوم زفافها ما عرفتهاش  من الاساس ده كان من خمس سنين دي الوقت الموضه تغيرت والناس كرهت مكياج الكثير بس سؤال هو انتو حفلات فرحكم بتعملوها باليل ولا النهار؟ *




*مش كله بس الاغلب بالليل 
يعني فرصه ان الميكب يسيح من الشمس اقل 
*​


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

هو فى افراح بتتعمل الصبح انا اعرف كدا  بس برة مصر
انما فى مصر مسمعتش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هو فى افراح بتتعمل الصبح انا اعرف كدا  بس برة مصر
> انما فى مصر مسمعتش



* في بس قليل 
نظام اروبي علشان العروسه ترمي البوكيه 

حضرت فرحين كده 
بس بعيد عند بيبقي يوم ملهوش ملامح علشان الشمس
*​


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

هو فكرة بس المشكلة انى ممكن ملاقيش غير بابا وماما لانى كل الناس بتشتغل مين هيجى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هو فكرة بس المشكلة انى ممكن ملاقيش غير بابا وماما لانى كل الناس بتشتغل مين هيجى



انا ممكن اشجعك جدا على فكرة  الموضوع رائع و فيه حاجة جديدة ... خدى انتى القرار و انا هاجى و اخد اجازة من الكلية :smil12:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> هو فكرة بس المشكلة انى ممكن ملاقيش غير بابا وماما لانى كل الناس بتشتغل مين هيجى


*توفير بردوا :smil12:*​


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انا ممكن اشجعك جدا على فكرة  الموضوع رائع و فيه حاجة جديدة ... خدى انتى القرار و انا هاجى و اخد اجازة من الكلية :smil12:


متهورة انتى لا صعبة جدااا الفكرة دى دا الفرح بيبقى الساعة 5 وبقول بدرى مش برضى اروح اعمله الصبح ودا اعمله بعد صلاة باكر عشان الشمس متحرقش الناس ولا ايه


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *توفير بردوا :smil12:*​


لا دا جنان مش توفير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انا ممكن اشجعك جدا على فكرة  الموضوع رائع و فيه حاجة جديدة ... خدى انتى القرار و انا هاجى و اخد اجازة من الكلية :smil12:



* متتمرعيش اوي دي في قلب الصعيد 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> متهورة انتى لا صعبة جدااا الفكرة دى دا الفرح بيبقى الساعة 5 وبقول بدرى مش برضى اروح اعمله الصبح ودا اعمله بعد صلاة باكر عشان الشمس متحرقش الناس ولا ايه



على فكرة مش تهور اول امبارح كان فرح صحبتى الصبح و خلصو الفرح و دخلو اتناولو و راحو بعد كدة لبيت مش عارف اسمه ايه يقضو فيه 3 ايام طوبيا 



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * متتمرعيش اوي دي في قلب الصعيد
> *​




هههههههه صدقنى و لو فى اسوان ... انا اسكندرانية اخر حاجة تشغلنى الشمس :smil12:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> على فكرة مش تهور اول امبارح كان فرح صحبتى الصبح و خلصو الفرح و دخلو اتناولو و راحو بعد كدة لبيت مش عارف اسمه ايه يقضو فيه 3 ايام طوبيا



*رهبان دول مش كده 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 أبريل 2012)

*



			في بس قليل 
نظام اروبي علشان العروسه ترمي البوكيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ما انا كنتم فاكراكم بتعملو زي الاوربين هههههه 
ماكانش قصدي ان المكياج له علاقه بالشمس المفروض لو مكياج كويس ما يسحيش *


----------



## ميرنا (29 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رهبان دول مش كده
> *​


لا ثوانى هوضحلك الدنيا 

*اعتادت الكنيسة الأولى أن تقيم صلاة الإكليل بين رفع بخور باكر وبين  القداس الالهى تماماً كطقوس الرهبنة ...فكما أن الراهب يقترن بالرب هكذا  العروسان يقترن أحدهما بالآخر فى الرب ولهذا فهما مستعدان للتناول من  الذبيحة المقدسة كأول عمل يمارسانه بعد عقد الزواج مباشرة ..ومن فوائد ذلك  أن يخشع الناس وينصت العروسين لصلوات الإكليل فينالا البركات الروحية التى  يمنحها الله  لهما فى حياة الزوجية كما كانت العادة قديماً أن يسهر  العروسان ليلة الإكليل فى قاعة خاصة بالكنيسة يقضيان الليلة فى التسابيح  والصلوات .
**كما ان عادة الآباء القدامى المستقاه من سفر طوبيا أن يقضى الزوجان  أيام الأولى فى تسام فوق الحسيات تعميقا للحب الروحى واتحادا بالرب وفيه  وتبدأ حياتهم الزوجية بداية مقدسة ( بيت مبنى على الصخر )
*


----------



## bob (29 أبريل 2012)

*تصدق يا عمنا انا كنت في اكليل و خطوبة النهاردة 
و العرايس من كتر الميك اب سوري لكل البنات شبه الارجوزات حاجه بتضايق التلوث البصري ده :beee:
*


----------



## ميرنا (30 أبريل 2012)

اللى عاوزة اوصلهولكم هى اصلا بتبقى مش شايفة عبال متكون خلصت


----------



## parthinajesus (1 مايو 2012)

هو فعلا المكياج بيوحش
البساطه وان الواحد يكون طبيعي دي اجمل شيء


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 مايو 2012)

* لا  دة  سبب  لكن اعتقد يعنى  انة العامل النفسى لة اساس كبير وكمان العروسة تبقى لها كام يوم مش نايمة  اصلا قلق ميلون حاجة فوق راسها  
  وكمان حاله القلق الدائمة شكل الفستان بيكون ازاى   وهكون حلوة ولا   الناس هيقولو اية اتكلم ازاى واتحرك ازاى  ميلون حاجة فى راسها  فاكيد دة كلة بيطلع علي شكلها  طبعا فاكيد تبقى اوحش   وحط  خط تحت قلة النوم او مفيش نوم دة اساسى  تحس انها  شاربة حاجة  كدة هههههههههههههه 
  محدش طبعا هيصدق انا كاتب الكلام دة ههههههههههههههه​*


----------

